# Star Trek - anything > the Borg?



## science

Simple question: Is there anything on Star Trek better than the Borg?


----------



## Manxfeeder

No. And I wish my name were Loqutus.


----------



## Ingélou

Oh fab! A Star Trek thread! Taggart & I are huge fans. I think the Borg are the best 'scary alien' on Trek, particularly the Borg Queen with her sexy but dangerous voice. However, the Cardassians are pretty scary too, particularly Gul Du Kat on Deep Space Nine. I hate the Ferengi, though - started as scary thugs & ended as cute gnomes always in search of umaks. 

Science, thank you!


----------



## Kieran

Guilty as charged! I loved all the ST series, but didn't get into the last one, Enterprise. Favourite was maybe TNG.

The Borg! Did they get the name from Bjorn? Seriously! Was the whole resistance is futile spiel taken from his attritional, emotionless style? I loved the Borg. Seven of Nine especially...


----------



## Ingélou

Kieran said:


> Guilty as charged! I loved all the ST series...
> I loved the Borg. Seven of Nine especially...


Funny you should say that; she's Taggart's favourite character too!


----------



## millionrainbows

Seven of Nine was that female crew member who was assimilated. She's so hot!


----------



## elgar's ghost

If she was Seven of Nine does that mean Eight and Nine were even better?! She could assimilate me into her hive anytime...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Now Now guys but yes you're right she was damn hot!

I like the first series you know "to boldly go where no man has gone before" stuff, plus the short skirts etc

also like the incorrect split infinitive- should have been "To go boldly where no man has gone before"

My fav character was the Tribbles small, non-intelligent lifeforms- but maybe that just me........


----------



## Weston

Kieran said:


> The Borg! Did they get the name from Bjorn?


I always took it as a contraction of cyborg, in turn a contraction of cybernetic organism. But then ya'll probably knew that.



EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I like the first series you know "to boldly go where no man has gone before" stuff, plus the short skirts etc
> 
> also like the incorrect split infinitive- should have been "To go boldly where no man has gone before"


I think in writing it isn't incorrect if it sounds better. It was a conscious decision because it has better rhythm. Kind of like the way we might choose to write parallel fifths today if it sounds better. But then you probably knew that too.


----------



## Weston

I was a huge fan of the ST:OS and also ST:TNG. Both of these had Roddenberry's master touch. I loved most of the movies too. But then around DS9, and Voyager I got a little weary of the aliens-of-the-week having the same latex genitalia stuck to their foreheads, maybe in a different orientation than last week's. I moved on to Babylon 5 and other great shows.

But lately I'm back into Trek watching "Enterprise" on Netflix. I'm finding it the absolute best of the post Roddenberry series. The characterizations are deep. The aliens are pretty - well, alien. And the special effects are astonishing. I can't imagine why a fan would not enjoy it. 

I'm not too keen on the first reboot movie a couple of years back. Though I enjoyed it, it took too many liberties. Why bother calling it Star Trek?


----------



## Kopachris

To answer the OP from an in-universe perspective: yes--the Q. From our perspective, no. 

I grew up on Star Trek--quite literally. When I was just a baby, my dad would hold me on his lap and watch TNG while he fed me.


----------



## schuberkovich

Voyager all the way! Too many memories.

Who remembers caiptain Janeway with her throaty voice shouting "coffee,black!"


----------



## Kopachris

Appropriate for these forums, methinks:


----------



## Guest

The Breen were promising, but seemed underdeveloped. I'd vote for the Borg, and for ST Voyager, especially the Holographic Dr.


----------



## tdc

I really liked all the Star Treks though I didn't ever see many episodes of Deep Space 9 or Enterprise. TNG was probably my favorite.


----------



## Ingélou

schuberkovich said:


> Voyager all the way! Too many memories.
> 
> Who remembers caiptain Janeway with her throaty voice shouting "coffee,black!"


There are so many good characters, but Captain Janeway is my favourite. Taggart & I bought all the dvds & we went from watching the Voyager series back on to the original series. It was so funny! The acting, special effects & plot ideas on 'Voyager' are so sophisticated & then the original series with its low budget - creaky special effects, pretty obvious plot lines (by today's standards - then it was state-of-the-art) and yes, I'm afraid, pretty wooden acting too! But after a couple of episodes we adapted back to the charm of James T & his 'fascinating' science officer & Bones. Despite everything, it has to be our favourite series...


----------



## Ralfy

The Tkon Empire and the Q Continuum.


----------



## Ingélou

Weston said:


> ... lately I'm back into Trek watching "Enterprise" on Netflix. I'm finding it the absolute best of the post Roddenberry series. The characterizations are deep. The aliens are pretty - well, alien. And the special effects are astonishing. I can't imagine why a fan would not enjoy it.


Yes, we like 'Enterprise' too - we like them all, including the Star Trek prequel, though I do hate the thought of the planet Vulcan going down the Swanee. And talking of the alluring Seven of Nine, on 'Enterprise' there is the shapely & witty Vulcan woman, T'Pau. One of Taggart's favourites also, especially the scene where she has to take a decontaminating shower...


----------



## Ingélou

MacLeod said:


> The Breen were promising, but seemed underdeveloped. I'd vote for the Borg, and for ST Voyager, especially the Holographic Dr.


Ah yes, I'd forgotten the Holographic Doctor. That character & that actor are so funny - especially his new take on Bones' original line 'I'm a doctor, not a bricklayer.' One could almost imagine a thread on TC, 'I'm a composer, not a ... ' (whatever would seem appropriate to that particular composer & his music). 

Oh dear, Taggart is going to have to drag me away from this thread by main force...

Edit: T'Pol... thanks, Kopachris. I never know how to spell these alien names.


----------



## Kopachris

Ingenue said:


> Yes, we like 'Enterprise' too - we like them all, including the Star Trek prequel, though I do hate the thought of the planet Vulcan going down the Swanee. And talking of the alluring Seven of Nine, on 'Enterprise' there is the shapely & witty Vulcan woman, *T'Pau*. One of Taggart's favourites also, especially the scene where she has to take a decontaminating shower...


I think you mean T'Pol... 

I always thought it was great to see more of Vulcan in Enterprise. Really reminded me of home.


----------



## Taggart

Ingenue said:


> Yes, we like 'Enterprise' too - we like them all, including the Star Trek prequel, though I do hate the thought of the planet Vulcan going down the Swanee. And talking of the alluring Seven of Nine, on 'Enterprise' there is the shapely & witty Vulcan woman, T'Pau. One of Taggart's favourites also, especially the scene where she has to take a decontaminating shower...


T'Pau was the leader of the Vulcans. The only person to turn down a seat on the federation council. She appears in Enbterprise and in the Original Series - Amok Time and the film "search for Spok". T'Pol had an entertaining habit of needing decomtaminated whenever they ran out of plot - fascinating 



millionrainbows said:


> Seven of Nine was that female crew member who was assimilated. She's so hot!


Seven of Nine spent most of the series get unassimilated and becoming more human.

Not quite in the same league as the Borg, what about the Tholians?


----------



## Kieran

Weston said:


> But lately I'm back into Trek watching "Enterprise" on Netflix.


You have Star Trek on Netflix? I have Netflix! But no Star Trek on it... 

I just googled this and USA Netflix has way more shows than Ireland. Can't figger that part out though...


----------



## moody

millionrainbows said:


> Seven of Nine was that female crew member who was assimilated. She's so hot!


I'd assimilate her !!!


----------



## moody

Ingenue said:


> There are so many good characters, but Captain Janeway is my favourite. Taggart & I bought all the dvds & we went from watching the Voyager series back on to the original series. It was so funny! The acting, special effects & plot ideas on 'Voyager' are so sophisticated & then the original series with its low budget - creaky special effects, pretty obvious plot lines (by today's standards - then it was state-of-the-art) and yes, I'm afraid, pretty wooden acting too! But after a couple of episodes we adapted back to the charm of James T & his 'fascinating' science officer & Bones. Despite everything, it has to be our favourite series...


Capt.Janeway always seems a cheap copy of Katherine Hepburn.


----------



## Ingélou

moody said:


> Capt.Janeway always seems a cheap copy of Katherine Hepburn.


She is similar, yes - but to me she seems warmer & more sincere than KH, whom (she said heretically) I find a bit mannered...


----------



## Ingélou

moody said:


> I'd assimilate her !!!


Don't be daft, Moody - she'd have you for breakfast!


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart said:


> T'Pau was the leader of the Vulcans. The only person to turn down a seat on the federation council. She appears in Enbterprise and in the Original Series - Amok Time and the film "search for Spok". T'Pol had an entertaining habit of needing decomtaminated whenever they ran out of plot - fascinating


Dear spouse, what has happened to your spelling? What is it about contemplating T'Pol in a shower that makes it go haywire?


----------



## Kieran

Ingenue said:


> Don't be daft, Moody - she'd have you for breakfast!


She could have me for dinner too! I don't mind....


----------



## schuberkovich

Kes 









Neelix 









this was definitely my favourite episode

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latent_Image_(Star_Trek:_Voyager)


----------



## Klavierspieler

Trelane, Squire of Gothos.


----------



## moody

Ingenue said:


> She is similar, yes - but to me she seems warmer & more sincere than KH, whom (she said heretically) I find a bit mannered...


Yes that is heretical---my goodness. You are comparing a second ranker with one of the greatest that has been.


----------



## ArtMusic

science said:


> Simple question: Is there anything on Star Trek better than the Borg?


The character _Q_, isn't _Q_ omnipotent like a god?


----------



## Schubussy

Weston said:


> I was a huge fan of the ST:OS and also ST:TNG. Both of these had Roddenberry's master touch. I loved most of the movies too. But then around DS9, and Voyager I got a little weary of the aliens-of-the-week having the same latex genitalia stuck to their foreheads, maybe in a different orientation than last week's. I moved on to Babylon 5 and other great shows.


DS9 is my favourite, it dropped the alien of the week thing after the first few seasons and focused on one big war. Definitely the darkest Star Trek, that's why I like it. I like Babylon 5 a lot too.


----------



## drpraetorus

T'Pol has it over Seven of Nine any way you cut it. Question for Jadzia; do those spots go all the way to your toes? Why does Troi have an accent and her mother does not? Why don't they fix the security on the Shuttle hanger? It seems like someone is always slying of on an unauthorized shuttle departure. The safety protocols on the holodeck could use some work too.


----------



## clavichorder

Love star trek.


----------



## Kopachris

drpraetorus said:


> Question for Jadzia; do those spots go all the way to your toes?


According to several episodes: yes, the spots go all the way down.


----------



## sospiro

Love Star Trek. I've never watched 'Enterprise' but only because I don't like _prequels_.

One of the most moving episodes for me is 'The Measure of a Man'. Especially the part where Picard & Guinan discuss slavery.

http://en.memory-alpha.org/wiki/The_Measure_Of_A_Man_(episode)


----------



## Kopachris

sospiro said:


> Love Star Trek. I've never watched 'Enterprise' but only because I don't like _prequels_.
> 
> One of the most moving episodes for me is 'The Measure of a Man'. Especially the part where Picard & Guinan discuss slavery.
> 
> http://en.memory-alpha.org/wiki/The_Measure_Of_A_Man_(episode)


That's a great episode. I don't think I could pick out a single "favorite" or "particularly moving" episode. There are too many great episodes in every series. I think you should give "Enterprise" a chance. I won't guarantee that you'll like it, but you should at least try it.


----------



## Ingélou

Kopachris said:


> That's a great episode. I don't think I could pick out a single "favorite" or "particularly moving" episode. There are too many great episodes in every series. I think you should give "Enterprise" a chance. I won't guarantee that you'll like it, but you should at least try it.


You're right - there are too many great episodes to single one out. But several TNG episodes have become legendary in our house. The one where Picard lives a whole life with wife & 2 children on a doomed planet in 25 minutes, & is left with sorrow & a flute, is so poignant. And the one where the aliens speak in metaphors is fab too. And useful. If Taggart or I do something wrong, we shrug & say: 'Shaka, when the walls fell...!'


----------



## Kopachris

Let's see... Frame of Mind is up there in my favorites, as is the one where Wesley's flight team gets in trouble when a team member dies in a training accident (and he gets the "The first duty of every Starfleet officer is to the truth!" speech). The first time Data dreams is another good memory...


----------



## schuberkovich

I do love Star Trek, I have watched Enterprise, TNG and DS9 also a bit, but Voyager is my favourite.

But greater than all Star Trek is *Firefly*


----------



## Taggart

moody said:


> Yes that is heretical---my goodness. You are comparing a second ranker with one of the greatest that has been.


I know Kate Mulgrew is good, but surely not *that *good.


----------



## Novelette

Weston said:


> I was a huge fan of the ST:OS and also ST:TNG. Both of these had Roddenberry's master touch. I loved most of the movies too. But then around DS9, and Voyager I got a little weary of the aliens-of-the-week having the same l*atex genitalia stuck to their foreheads*, maybe in a different orientation than last week's.


I will never be able to watch those shows again without thinking of that line... Thanks Weston. :lol:


----------



## Kieran

Has anyone seen this:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0835378/


----------



## Kopachris

Kieran said:


> Has anyone seen this:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0835378/


How did I not know about this earlier? Directed by Tim Russ, and starring about a dozen veteran Trek actors! Definitely on my to-watch list.


----------



## Kieran

Kopachris said:


> How did I not know about this earlier? Directed by Tim Russ, and starring about a dozen veteran Trek actors! Definitely on my to-watch list.


Exactly! I never heard of it either. And another one is on the way.

It's like an alternative Star Trek movie world...


----------



## Ingélou

Kieran said:


> Exactly! I never heard of it either. And another one is on the way.
> 
> It's like an alternative Star Trek movie world...


Taggart is having a nap. Just wait till I wake him up & tell him!


----------



## Kieran

Ingenue said:


> Taggart is having a nap. Just wait till I wake him up & tell him!


Make it so!


----------



## Ryan

I have reported this thread, I'd appreciate it if we could stick to non-sexually explicit topics of discussion.

seven of nine would get it though.


----------



## Kieran

Ryan said:


> I have reported this thread, I'd appreciate it if we could stick to non-sexually explicit topics of discussion.
> 
> seven of nine would get it though.


Absolutely.

But to stay on topic, we'll keep the details of how she'd get it private...


----------



## Ingélou

All the female main characters but one are beautiful, young(ish), clever, warm-hearted & attractive. 
The one that isn't? Dr Kate Pulashki. But she has such character that I like her anyway. 
The male characters are more various. My favourites are both 'non-human' - the holographic doctor on Voyager, but best of all, Data. Brent Spiner is a brilliant actor, the master of facial expressions. To change into Lore, he just switches on an evil smile.
And best of all are his jokes & his forced laughter: 'A man went into a shop & asked for some kidleys. The butcher said, you mean kidneys. The man replied: I said kidleys - did'll I?'


----------



## Kieran

I liked Pulashki! Why did she leave? She was much less bland than Dr Crusher.

One series I never warmed to was Deep Space Nine. I don't know why, because it has an interesting idea, with the space station docked by the wormhole. It became a bit of an overflow for TNG stars when that ended, did it?


----------



## Ingélou

I didn't like Deep Space Nine either when I first saw it. Benjamin Sisko seems so pretentious & full of himself. I still don't like him all that much, though I got used to the idea of him being the Emissary. I also hate the Ferengi culture, though Quark himself is an interesting character. 
But the second time I watched it, the series grew on me. I particularly like the theme of Bajoran Culture versus the Cardassians. Gul du Kat (Marc Alaimo) is a brilliant character; he's an attractive villain who seems at times to be a 'lovable rogue', but turns out to be utterly evil. The moment when he kills Jadzia Dax for getting in his way is horrifying. 
It is a much darker series than the others, and often painful.


----------



## Taggart

schuberkovich said:


> I do love Star Trek, I have watched Enterprise, TNG and DS9 also a bit, but Voyager is my favourite.
> 
> But greater than all Star Trek is *Firefly*


Hmm! I think wiki has the ideal put down - "It won an Emmy in 2003 for Outstanding Special Visual Effects for a Series."


----------



## Taggart

Kieran said:


> Make it so!


She did and the movie is now on my facebook page to watch.


----------



## Taggart

Just been watching TNG Emergence - with a cameo appearance by Moody - or at least a knight in armor cutting out paper dolls.


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart said:


> Just been watching TNG Emergence - with a cameo appearance by Moody - or at least a knight in armor cutting out paper dolls.
> 
> View attachment 16997


Not fair! I recognised him first! 

Moody - wow! Can you get me Patrick Stewart's autograph?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Star Trek may have been the coolest show but UFO had the coolest opening credits complete with organ and tambourine-driven groovy theme tune:


----------



## Taggart

elgars ghost said:


> Star Trek may have been the coolest show but UFO had the coolest opening credits complete with organ and tambourine-driven groovy theme tune:


If you're going to pick a Gerry Anderson show, pick one a little less wooden like this one:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Yes, a good tune but sadly I never went crazy over FXL5 itself - UFO and Captain Scarlet ruled the roost for me. UFO was a bit of an obsession (I especially wish I'd held onto the double-sided bubble gum cards) and even as a 6-7 year old there was something alluring about the Moonbase girls with the shiny purple hair. I didn't mind Thunderbirds - when I was a kid there was a range of models of the craft used (apart from maybe no. 5) and I was the only one who preferred Thunderbird 3 - all my friends preferred 1, 2 or 4. I have a lot of admiration for the Gerry Anderson house composer/sound effects man, Barry Gray.


----------



## Ingélou

I was, and still am, a great fan of Lady Penelope, with her pink couture, blonde candyfloss hair, and caviare-and-molasses voice. On the other hand, her chauffeur nearly drove me demented - taking ten minutes to get out a simple phrase like 'yes, m'lady'. (Was the actor having difficulty with his cockney accent?)


----------



## ahammel

I hear the next movie will feature a species of aliens who kidnap members of other races and force them to listen to the Second Viennese School.






They're called the Berg.


----------



## Taggart

ahammel said:


> I hear the next movie will feature a species of aliens who kidnap members of other races and force them to listen to the Second Viennese School.
> 
> They're called the Berg.


As in "Harmony is futile. You will be atonally assimilated"?

Some more music:

I am Mick Jagger of Borg -- I can't get no, (pause) assimilation.

I am John Lennon of Borg. Imagine all the people... assimilated.

I am Paul McCartney of Borg. Resistance is futile -- let it be, let it be, let it be.

And finally, a rather nice TNG reference:

Or I am Gul Madred of Borg. You will be assimilated. But first, tell me how many lights you see.


----------



## Ingélou

The Borg are the scariest aliens but who are the most attractive? The Vulcans are nice - but surely the answer has to be ... The Klingons!
Maybe I should have put it in the 'strange goals' thread, but I'd like to go to a Star Trek convention one day & I might even learn a few Klingon phrases (Qapla!). I wouldn't dress up as a Klingon, of course: not just the balding hairline & the bad teeth but, for a woman, the bizarre costume - think Duras Sisters!


----------



## Taggart

Kieran said:


> Has anyone seen this:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0835378/


We have now. The plot idea is very good. The OS series actors show their age. It's a fanzine production and it shows. Tacky special effects, very low budget on supporting actors and very episodic - full of "noble moments" and debates on moral philosophy!


----------



## Ingélou

We found that we did want to know what would happen next & enjoyed our evening, though, Kieran - thanks!


----------



## millionrainbows

science said:


> Simple question: Is there anything on Star Trek better than the Borg?


Possibly: Sherry Jackson as "Andrea" the cybernetic orgasmism, I mean, organism on Star Trek episode "What are Little Girls Made of?" Hubba-hubba...pant pant pant...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Was Michael Jackson a Borg?


----------



## Taggart

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Was Michael Jackson a Borg?


Nope - too much plastic and not enough nano-technology.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Taggart said:


> Nope - too much plastic and not enough nano-technology.


Ah yes your right, agreed yes far too much plastic and no tech.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Michael Jackson was one of these aliens, but, to use the doctrine of the esteemed leader of my country, he evolved. I would have posted one of the available photos but I don't know if that is legal.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Your discipline of Logic astounds me. 

Also, I didn't know that batman and the joker appeared on Star Trek


----------



## Taggart

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Your discipline of Logic astounds me.
> 
> Also, I didn't know that batman and the joker appeared on Star Trek


Batman couldn't make it because the BatMobile was being serviced that week so the Joker got to play the cop.


----------



## clavichorder

science said:


> Simple question: Is there anything on Star Trek better than the Borg?


Borg are superior but they are also truly awful. Totally utilitarian, no sense of beautfy and comfort for us organics. Vulcans are WAYYY better(when they are mixed with humanity's impulsive drive to balance out their stagnancy). Romulans have just about everything right and that's why they are such dicks. Klingons, very brave and bloodthirsty all the same.

In star trek, there is nothing better than the growing and evolving federation with humanity at its core.

But really, nothing beats Spock himself, and second to Spock is data. And unfortunately and fortunately, rarely can Kirk be topped. He's got too much raw nerve and human intuition. Piccard's character is a deeper thinker, and he connects with me better, but I still prefer Spock. Can't do without Mccoy's moral compass.

"City on the Edge of Forever" is a great portrayal of Spock. I need to watch "The Voyage Home," forth movie of the original series again.

Honestly this world could use a little more Spock mentality. Spock at his mature stages of solving a problem when he's gracious to and amused by Kirk.


----------



## clavichorder

I must revise the Mick Jagger Borg. Original: "You can't always get what you want but if you try sometimes you get what you need." Revised Assimilated Jagger, "You can't always get what you want, and resistance is futile."


----------



## clavichorder

And in case you are wondering about my pretensions to Spock like behavior, I'll tell you it started at age 6, and possibly in crude form before my awareness of Star Trek began at that age. I could use a refresher. I have the eyebrow like second nature, people just assume its me, not some Vulcan imitation.


----------



## Taggart

clavichorder said:


> But really, nothing beats Spock himself, and second to Spock is data.


Spok plays a mean (Vulcan) lute:






And Data plays a pretty good fiddle:


----------



## clavichorder

We'll be good when the Vulcan clavichord has been invented. I want that lyre. I love that episode with Data, which goes to show Brahms's chamber music can reach the heart of a Vulcan. That's the most logical conclusion one can make.


----------



## Ingélou

clavichorder said:


> And in case you are wondering about my pretensions to Spock like behavior, I'll tell you it started at age 6, and possibly in crude form before my awareness of Star Trek began at that age. I could use a refresher. I have the eyebrow like second nature, people just assume its me, not some Vulcan imitation.


Envy, envy! My teaching career would have run so much more smoothly, if I'd only had a quizzical eyebrow!


----------



## Ingélou

clavichorder said:


> We'll be good when the Vulcan clavichord has been invented. I want that lyre. I love that episode with Data, which goes to show Brahms's chamber music can reach the heart of a Vulcan. That's the most logical conclusion one can make.


But Sarek only cried because he was ill with Bendai's Syndrome! 
And why Brahms? Isn't Mozart a more likely choice for a Vulcan, really?


----------



## clavichorder

Ingenue said:


> Envy, envy! My teaching career would have run so much more smoothly, if I'd only had a quizzical eyebrow!


Never too late to start?


----------



## clavichorder

Ingenue said:


> I think it was Mozart - and Sarek only cried because he was ill with Bendai's Syndrome!
> Isn't Mozart a more likely choice for a Vulcan, really?


Maybe it was Mozart. I for some reason thought it was the second movement of Brahms's 1st string sextet.

I'm not sure. I think Brahms is very logical but also very deeply feeling under that rigid construction. It depends on the individual vulcan. I would think Bach, ultimately. Maybe interesting but formal renaissance composers like Gibbons, or Palestrina.

With non Germanic composers, Saint Saens has very pointed music. But I think it would be less likely to bring about tears. I certainly think a vulcan would be attracted to baroque structures, but also think they might like the meditative aspects of Indian classical music, and traditional music from old civilizations.

A vulcan would be very at home on the clavichord, I think. Lute and viola da gamba too. Especially playing De Cabezon or Gibbons pieces.


----------



## millionrainbows

clavichorder said:


> I must revise the Mick Jagger Borg. Original: "You can't always get what you want but if you try sometimes you get what you need." Revised Assimilated Jagger, "You can't always get what you want, and resistance is futile."


The Borg Beatles: "She Loves You, Affirmative, Affirmative, Affirmative" :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

clavichorder said:


> Maybe it was Mozart. I for some reason thought it was the second movement of Brahms's 1st string sextet.
> 
> I'm not sure. I think Brahms is very logical but also very deeply feeling under that rigid construction. It depends on the individual vulcan. I would think Bach, ultimately.
> 
> With non Germanic composers, Saint Saens has very pointed music.


So sorry - I changed my post pdq after Taggart said it was Brahms. We watched this episode not long ago & I remember Sarek was told there was a Mozart concert on, so that's why I remembered it wrongly. In fact, there was a mixed programme & the bit where he cries is probably Brahms, if you say so!

I still think Mozart is the perfect composer for Vulcans as he is always being panned these days for his regularity & symmetry!

Interesting to speculate, though!


----------



## Ingélou

clavichorder said:


> Never too late to start?


Retired from teaching now. Could only use it with my violin teacher, and he can raise one eyebrow with the best, when I play a wrong note. So instead of playing and learning, we'd be duelling with our eyebrows!


----------



## clavichorder

Ingenue said:


> Retired from teaching now. Could only use it with my violin teacher, and he can raise one eyebrow with the best, when I play a wrong note. So instead of playing and learning, we'd be duelling with our eyebrows!


Haven't had a good eyebrow duel in a while.


----------



## clavichorder

millionrainbows said:


> The Borg Beatles: "She Loves You, Affirmative, Affirmative, Affirmative" :lol:


Trying to imagine what the bland sounding melody of that would be like.  There would be some significant musical modications as well.


----------



## clavichorder

Ingenue said:


> I still think Mozart is the perfect composer for Vulcans as he is always being panned these days for his regularity & symmetry!
> 
> Interesting to speculate, though!


I have heard Debussy discussed that way as well, and Bartok, regarding regularity and symmetry. But I'm not sure. I would think the perfect piano miniatures of Chabrier would appeal too. And works like Bizet's symphony in C.

A user here a while ago, HerlockSholmes/Dodecaplex, must have been a vulcan. Some other internet folks I've met like that have appreciated Medtner which pleases me. I am led to believe a vulcan listener of classical music, might like logical structure first, but also prefer to have it fairly tightly followed(some Haydn symphonies might not cut it). The symmetry of Mozart would be a little extra something that might bring about tears, or the unique mental world of Brahms.

By the way, I am digging deep into these speculations, but I'm not so serious about them in real life. Most of the time.


----------



## clavichorder

The Borg's composer of choice: Hindemith. Or else the 2nd Viennese school. Sometime they like to party to math metal though.


----------



## millionrainbows

> The Borg Beatles: "She Loves You, Affirmative, Affirmative, Affirmative"





clavichorder said:


> Trying to imagine what the bland sounding melody of that would be like. There would be some significant musical modications as well.


Maybe we could get the _Lost In Space_ robot to do the vocals.


----------



## Kopachris

Ingenue said:


> You're right - there are too many great episodes to single one out. But several TNG episodes have become legendary in our house. The one where Picard lives a whole life with wife & 2 children on a doomed planet in 25 minutes, & is left with sorrow & a flute, is so poignant. And the one where the aliens speak in metaphors is fab too. And useful. If Taggart or I do something wrong, we shrug & say: 'Shaka, when the walls fell...!'


----------



## BlazeGlory

Ingenue said:


> All the female main characters but one are beautiful, young(ish), clever, warm-hearted & attractive.
> The one that isn't? Dr Kate Pulashki. But she has such character that I like her anyway.


I didn't watch much STNG. Was Guinan a main character?


----------



## Kieran

Guinan was an occasional character, one of my least favourite Star Trek characters, I must admit...


----------



## Ingélou

Kieran said:


> Guinan was an occasional character, one of my least favourite Star Trek characters, I must admit...


Yep, sorry, I forgot her - I don't hate her, but her smug knowing air & her harping on her ability to 'listen' did irritate me... She'd be interrupting a symphony constantly to proffer some mystical insight.


----------



## Taggart

Ingenue said:


> Yep, sorry, I forgot her - I don't hate her, but her smug knowing air & her harping on her ability to 'listen' did irritate me... She'd be interrupting a symphony constantly to proffer some mystical insight.


You mean "meaningless platitude" perhaps?


----------



## Ingélou

But the winner in the contest for 'Most Irritating Female Character' is ... Lwaxana Troi.


----------



## Kieran

It was all the new age tripe Guinan spouted. And yeah, both Troi's! Deanna Troi's empathy would drive me savage after a while...


----------



## Ingélou

A huge conundrum has presented itself. Taggart & I have (for the third time) finished watching our dvds of The Next Generation. So - do we move straight on to Deep Space Nine, or do we take a break first with 'The Forsyte Saga'? 

The burning question of the day - not Rafferty's motor car!* 

PS - That was a daft thing to write. Now I've got that blessed Val Doonican song 'on the brain'!


----------



## Taggart

Saw this on FB and couldn't resist for all you trekkies:


----------



## Kieran

I'd like to watch some old TNG episodes. They used to be on Sky 1 and BBC2, but they've been beamed out, warp speed, make it *SO!*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What about Blakes 7 was there any good aliens there?


----------



## BlazeGlory

Kieran said:


> I'd like to watch some old TNG episodes. They used to be on Sky 1 and BBC2, but they've been beamed out, warp speed, make it *SO!*


Actually, I have thought about watching this show since I never really did when it was current. It seems as though the entire 7 seasons can be viewed on Hulu Plus for the price of the monthly subscription.


----------



## drpraetorus

Kieran said:


> It was all the new age tripe Guinan spouted. And yeah, both Troi's! Deanna Troi's empathy would drive me savage after a while...


It's not her empathy that I would be interested in. (wink wink, nudge nudge)


----------



## Ingélou

drpraetorus said:


> It's not her empathy that I would be interested in. (wink wink, nudge nudge)


You wouldn't have time to wink & nudge; before you even walked through one door she'd have sensed your interest and be out through the other. 
I remember an interview where the actress said that most of her lines consisted of her pulling a face and moaning: 'Pain... pain ... I feel such pain.' Which is maybe what makes her a pain for Kieran. But she looks absolutely stunning in her turquoise low-cut evening robes - surely most men would forgive her anything?


----------



## Kieran

Deanna Troi was a bit cute alright, but yeah, "I'm sensing great pain", I mean, of course you are. You can't hear the rest of the cast groan when you open your gob?


----------



## Taggart

Kieran said:


> Deanna Troi was a bit cute alright, but yeah, "I'm sensing great pain", I mean, of course you are. You can't hear the rest of the cast groan when you open your gob?


Sounds like the Leonard Nimoy story about Devil in the Dark. Spock had to mind meld with a Horta and sensed the beast's pain. Shatner was off site for part of the scene and when he got back asked Nimoy to reprise the scene. Spock's line was "Pain! Pain!" - sensing the Horta's agony. After several goes at this, Shatner remarked, "Somebody get this guy an Aspirin!"


----------



## BlazeGlory

Have you seen this Audi commercial featuring Leonard Nimoy and Zachary Quinto?


----------



## Ingélou

Oh, brilliant, BlazeGlory. Taggart & I really enjoyed this. Very funny. Thanks!


----------



## arpeggio

Kieran said:


> Deanna Troi was a bit cute alright, but yeah, "I'm sensing great pain", I mean, of course you are. You can't hear the rest of the cast groan when you open your gob?


I just saw Marina Sirtis on a recent episode of NCIS. Good to that the cast can still get gigs.


----------



## drpraetorus




----------



## drpraetorus




----------



## BlazeGlory

Seen at the local Home Depot this morning.


----------



## BlazeGlory

*Did You Know?*

Majel Barrett-Roddenberry,( the wife of Gene Roddenberry), the actress who played Lwaxana Troi was also Captain Pike's (Jeffrey Hunter) Number One in the original pilot (The Cage) of Star Trek. Jeffrey Hunter declined the offer to play Kirk in the series because he wanted to do movies. Barret-Roddenberry became Nurse Chapel in the original Star Trek series. She was the only actor to appear in all five live-action "Star Trek series" and supplied various voices in Star Trek right up to doing voice work as the voice of the Enterprise computer for the J.J. Abrams's Star Trek before her death in 2008.


----------



## Ingélou

I like her as the first number one, as Nurse Chappell & as the ship's computer - just can't stand her as Lwaxana Troi! That character gives older women a bad name.


----------



## Mesa

Searching for the origins of a popular folk tune and found this:
Klingon version [edit]
cha wo'rIv toHgaHnaH lo pIre'toq, cha wo'rIv toHgaHnaH lo pIre'toq
cha wo'rIv toHgaHnaH lo pIre'toq (pause), Tu Mak Dagh Cha doh Borak
Tu Mak Dagh Cha doh Borak, Tu Mak Dagh Cha doh Borak
cha wo'rIv toHgaHnaH lo pIre'toq, cha wo'rIv toHgaHnaH lo pIre'toq
cha wo'rIv toHgaHnaH lo pIre'toq (pause), Tu Mak Dagh Cha doh Borak

Wikipedia is often edited by Trekkies!?


----------



## science

Mesa said:


> Searching for the origins of a popular folk tune and found this:
> Klingon version [edit]
> cha wo'rIv toHgaHnaH lo pIre'toq, cha wo'rIv toHgaHnaH lo pIre'toq
> cha wo'rIv toHgaHnaH lo pIre'toq (pause), Tu Mak Dagh Cha doh Borak
> Tu Mak Dagh Cha doh Borak, Tu Mak Dagh Cha doh Borak
> cha wo'rIv toHgaHnaH lo pIre'toq, cha wo'rIv toHgaHnaH lo pIre'toq
> cha wo'rIv toHgaHnaH lo pIre'toq (pause), Tu Mak Dagh Cha doh Borak
> 
> Wikipedia is often edited by Trekkies!?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The little known Star Trek vs Doctor Who episode


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Tthis one takes the cake, not game to post any more Star Trek vids. Someone had a lot of time on their hands.........
Star Trek but not as we know it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meaghan

I've been watching my way through DS9 in order. I'm a couple episodes into season 3 and _I love it so much_. I have such affection for all the characters. I think if I ever were to go to a convention, I'd go as Kira. (I've got the short hair and the big brown eyes, though the nose might take a little work.)

Also, I can verify that clavichorder does a _masterful_ quizzical eyebrow.  Very Spock-like.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Recently the WGA (Writer's Guild Of America) released it's selection of the top 101 TV shows of all time. ST original was #33 and The Next Generation was #79. None of the others made the cut.


----------



## Ingélou

BlazeGlory said:


> Recently the WGA (Writer's Guild Of America) released it's selection of the top 101 TV shows of all time. ST original was #33 and The Next Generation was #79. None of the others made the cut.


You need greater than average intelligence & personality to appreciate Star Trek - that's why!


----------



## Taggart

Ingenue said:


> You need greater than average intelligence & personality to appreciate Star Trek - that's why!


Not to mention taste, discrimination and an understanding of fine sci fi.


----------



## millionrainbows

Star Trek was always about personalities, not so much "sci-fi."


----------



## Guest

BlazeGlory said:


> Recently the WGA (Writer's Guild Of America) released it's selection of the top 101 TV shows of all time. ST original was #33 and The Next Generation was #79. None of the others made the cut.


Not a list worth much study: with only a tiny handful of programmes from the UK (and Downton Abbey as the highest ranked), it covers only those programmes networked across the US - not a comprehensive source.


----------



## Ingélou

We just watched the second 'New Star Trek' film, Into Darkness, and we enjoyed it.

But hey, LOL - the Klingons have undergone facial regeneration again. What a weird alien race, reinventing themselves every ten years. First they were just humanoid with dark hair, then they got even hairier - then they turned into brown Vikings with crabshells stuck on their foreheads, and developed a culture with blood-wine, painsticks, gach & opera - and now the crabshells have morphed into pale metallic looking faces, with no expression much. Scarier, certainly, but...


----------

